# Flash plugin and Opera -- can't find libdl.so.2



## Oxyd (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm trying to get Flash working with Opera -- the plugin already works with Firefox 3.5 for me.  I've got linux_base-f8-8_11 and linux-flashplugin-9.0r159 installed.  Running opera with -debugplugin gives me:


```
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] dlopen(RTLD_NOW | RTLD_GLOBAL) failed on /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] With error Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] Retrying with dlopen(RTLD_LAZY | RTLD_GLOBAL)

operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] dlopen failed on /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] With error Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"
```

So I put the following into my /etc/libmap.conf:

```
[libflashplayer.so]
libdl.so.2                          /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2
```

But I still get the same message from Opera:

```
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] dlopen failed on /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
operapluginwrapper: [plugin failed ] With error Shared object "/usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"
```

Even though /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2 is there:

```
> ls -l /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  12 Jul 24 21:19 /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.7.so
```

I don't get why it can't see the .so.  Is there something I can do to help it see the shared library?


----------

